# MY 60 INCH LOCK UP



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

nice... any pic's of it laid out?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

COME TO THINK ABOUT IT I DONT :angry: BUT WHEN ITS ALL THE WAY DOWN IT LOOKS LIKE A REG LOCK UP WITH SUM 10S STILL .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

IT WORKS TO :biggrin:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 01:05 AM~14377964
> *COME TO THINK ABOUT IT I DONT :angry: BUT WHEN ITS ALL THE WAY DOWN IT LOOKS LIKE A REG LOCK UP WITH SUM 10S STILL .
> *


cool, cant wait to see it in action :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Looking good Paul. Did you paint it again


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

clean work!!!! :biggrin: and that lock up is CRAZY!!!!! The way they did it is awesome!!!

Does it shake or anything or sway more than a lolo normally does with the uppers done like that? Or because it's a solid piece welded to the rear end or what not it's normal?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

u run 13s or 14s on it?? got any more pics?? nice caddy


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 4 2009, 01:13 AM~14378015
> *Looking good Paul. Did you paint it again
> *


NA BRO SAME PAINT ,YOU GOING TO DENVER?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 4 2009, 01:49 AM~14378137
> *u run 13s or 14s on it?? got any more pics?? nice caddy
> *


I LIKE 13S BUT IT WOULD PROB ROLL BETTER ON 14S.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 4 2009, 01:48 AM~14378133
> *clean work!!!! :biggrin:  and that lock up is CRAZY!!!!!  The way they did it is awesome!!!
> 
> Does it shake or anything or sway more than a lolo normally does with the uppers done like that? Or because it's a solid piece welded to the rear end or what not it's normal?
> *


NA IT SWAYS A LIL , BUT I CAN ADJUST IT TO THE PERFECT SPOT SO I CAN STILL RIDE ON THE FREEWAY.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 12:57 AM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can you get a close up picture of the rear suspension..id like to see a lot better of how the trailing arms were done...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2009, 02:28 AM~14378213
> *can you get a close up picture of the rear suspension..id like to see a lot better of how the trailing arms were done...
> *


YA ILL GET YOU ONE TOMOR .


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2009, 01:28 AM~14378213
> *can you get a close up picture of the rear suspension..id like to see a lot better of how the trailing arms were done...
> *


 :0 freeway driven with full chrome undies that's full time!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 4 2009, 03:14 AM~14378280
> *:0  freeway driven with full chrome undies that's full time!
> *


 :biggrin: THEY DONT CALL ME FULLTIMER FOR NOTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## sidemotion (Oct 10, 2004)

Looks like she crabwalk's with it up on three? Sick bro..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 3 2009, 11:57 PM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



caddi looks sick homie


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 12:57 AM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NOW THAT'S A HELLAFIED LOCK UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jul 4 2009, 12:12 AM~14378003
> *cool, cant wait to see it in action  :thumbsup:
> *


 Nice job! And a Caddy too! Way to go!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice lock up n I like that caddy.


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

that bitchs is clean homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i assumed it had telescopics, thats crazy! where does the top of the piston sit?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 4 2009, 11:53 AM~14379726
> *i assumed it had telescopics, thats crazy! where does the top of the piston sit?
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD COMPLIMENTS HOMIES , ILL BE SHOWING IN DENVER COME BY AND CHECK IT OUT, I GOT A FULL STACK IN THE BACK WITH WITH 24 INCH FATTIES ,CYLINDERS DONT HIT THE TOP AT ALL.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 3 2009, 11:57 PM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
GT 805


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 5 2009, 01:06 AM~14383148
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD COMPLIMENTS HOMIES , ILL BE SHOWING IN DENVER COME BY AND CHECK IT OUT, I GOT A FULL STACK IN THE BACK WITH WITH 24 INCH FATTIES ,CYLINDERS DONT HIT THE TOP AT ALL.
> *



take some coil out and then they may hit lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

more pics of the rear suspension!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 5 2009, 02:06 AM~14383148
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD COMPLIMENTS HOMIES , ILL BE SHOWING IN DENVER COME BY AND CHECK IT OUT, I GOT A FULL STACK IN THE BACK WITH WITH 24 INCH FATTIES ,CYLINDERS DONT HIT THE TOP AT ALL.
> *



if thats the case get 13'' telescopics and run less coil and you will get the same lift, but more lay..


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

guess couldnt get 62"s.

just fuking with you homie looks sick as fuck. uffin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 12:57 AM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any side pics of the car?plus it looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

what size cylinders do you have in the rear


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 5 2009, 01:06 AM~14383148
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD COMPLIMENTS HOMIES , ILL BE SHOWING IN DENVER COME BY AND CHECK IT OUT, I GOT A FULL STACK IN THE BACK WITH WITH 24 INCH FATTIES ,CYLINDERS DONT HIT THE TOP AT ALL.
> *


See you there GOODTIMER!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 7 2009, 10:02 AM~14400990
> *what size cylinders do you have in the rear
> *


it says 3 posts above yours :uh:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jul 6 2009, 08:23 PM~14397574
> *more pics of the rear suspension!
> *


x2


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 6 2009, 09:29 PM~14397652
> *if thats the case get 13'' telescopics and run less coil and you will get the same lift, but more lay..
> *


he probably wants to keep the 24" fatties so there's no worries of the cylinders bending from that monster 3  

car looks badass homie, best 3 wheel i've seen on here :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

what didn you have to extend and how much to get that kind of 3


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 12:57 AM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
That fucker looks like it'll lay on the side


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 7 2009, 08:44 PM~14407113
> *he probably wants to keep the 24" fatties so there's no worries of the cylinders bending from that monster 3
> 
> car looks badass homie, best 3 wheel i've seen on here  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS APRECIATE THE COMP.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 7 2009, 08:10 AM~14401019
> *See you there GOODTIMER!
> *


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 3 2009, 11:57 PM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin nutz....mas pics?....layed out....from the side


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

damn!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looking GOOD paul wall


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

more pics!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 12:10 AM~14377995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How'd the cop in the background like that :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jul 9 2009, 07:53 PM~14427837
> *How'd the cop in the background like that :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

will be showing in vegas see you guys there.


----------



## BGIZZLE (Sep 19, 2009)

nice lockup!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

it looks like all u did was use drop mounts for the adjustable uppers and slightly relocated the lowers??? came out bad ass. i wanna do sumthinlike this for my regal but not as high. I'll prolly use telescopic 10's (20's)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 26 2009, 08:54 AM~15191909
> *it looks like all u did was use drop mounts for the adjustable uppers and slightly relocated the lowers??? came out bad ass. i wanna do sumthinlike this for my regal but not as high. I'll prolly use telescopic 10's (20's)
> *



also note that the factory axle mount are cut off and they fabricated ones that were higher...


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 12:57 AM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2009, 11:07 AM~15192863
> *also note that the factory axle mount are cut off and they fabricated ones that were higher...
> *


right u are sir


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I cant tell that they are modded.. but if they are, I like that method alot better than bent arms. plus you can run your arms a little shorter


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hop pics please


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Its lookin good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i wanna see a vid of that shit swangin


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

I WILL LIKE TO SEE IT ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 27 2009, 10:11 AM~15198417
> *I WILL LIKE TO SEE IT ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

BUT THANKS GUYS FOR ALL THE INPUT . ILL BE SHOWING IT IN VEGAS .


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

crazy


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:0 nice caddi holmes


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 28 2009, 08:00 AM~15205868
> *BUT THANKS GUYS FOR ALL THE INPUT . ILL BE SHOWING IT IN VEGAS .
> *



keep pushin homie GT TTT


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

hop pics dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 28 2009, 03:30 PM~15208957
> *hop pics dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2213423 GORGEOUS ASS CAR BTW NICE LOCKUP


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wheres the layed out pics?


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice ride homie


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit :biggrin: wat it dew


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Oct 26 2009, 08:34 PM~15476160
> *holy shit  :biggrin:  wat it dew
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 09:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAAAAAAAM thats a crazy ass 3 wheel........... :thumbsup:


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 03:59 AM~14378369
> *:biggrin: THEY DONT CALL ME FULLTIMER FOR NOTHING. :biggrin:
> *


TTT GT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 09:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL your a nut Paul!! Love the Lac!!! GT


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 27 2009, 09:12 AM~15479814
> *LOL your a nut Paul!! Love the Lac!!! GT
> *


 :biggrin: GT HOMIE


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the LV Blvd? looks like it bro. look sik.


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keep holdin down paul GT for life  and that a couple days after that :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 09:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAYHEM???


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 5 2009, 01:21 AM~15878031
> *is that the LV Blvd? looks like it bro. look sik.
> *


YA ON THE WAY TO CASHMEN :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 5 2009, 01:36 PM~15880748
> *YA ON THE WAY TO CASHMEN :biggrin:
> *



what's been good fulltimer


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass lac homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

that thing is sick,,, looks like a damn transformer when u dropped it on 3 in the street stop light....lol. i thought it was gonna change into somethin else :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Dec 5 2009, 02:15 PM~15881010
> *that thing is sick,,, looks like a damn transformer when u dropped it on 3 in the street stop light....lol. i thought it was gonna change into somethin else :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: im adding a few more mods to make it do somr other crazy shit too


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 5 2009, 05:32 PM~15882262
> *:biggrin: im adding a few more mods to make it do somr other crazy shit too
> *


 :0 bad ass car man, and props for takin it out and drivin that shit on 3!


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 5 2009, 04:32 PM~15882262
> *:biggrin: im adding a few more mods to make it do somr other crazy shit too
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Man that Caddy is so fuckin awesome man!

I love the little bridge that the triangulated links sit on.


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 5 2009, 01:04 PM~15880918
> *View My Video
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:35 PM~15476178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE JOB SEAN GOOD WORK ON THIS RIDE PERRITO


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 5 2009, 05:37 PM~15882295
> *:0 bad ass car man, and props for takin it out and drivin that shit on 3!
> *


every weekend bro , i like to drive my shit :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 5 2009, 01:45 PM~15880795
> *what's been good fulltimer
> *


a whole lot of tearing down homie , taking it up another level.  whats gud with you pimp.


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Dec 5 2009, 10:22 PM~15885149
> *NICE JOB SEAN GOOD WORK ON THIS RIDE PERRITO
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 6 2009, 01:10 AM~15885865
> *thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


you should go by petes and take that rear end off :cheesy:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 6 2009, 12:14 AM~15885892
> *you should go by petes and take that rear end off  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MORE WORK???????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Dec 6 2009, 01:17 AM~15885909
> *:0  :0  :0 MORE WORK???????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got good credit :cheesy:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 6 2009, 12:21 AM~15885919
> *i got good credit :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 5 2009, 01:04 PM~15880918
> *View My Video
> *


dam g what u trying to hit with that lock up :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]*khaters_@Dec 6 2009, 01:32 AM~15885959
> *dam g what u trying to hit with that lock up :0
> *


its not a hopper , i wanna show it for at least another year first :cheesy: but it does good 3 licks 45 thats the most ive hit it so far.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 6 2009, 12:52 AM~15885721
> *every weekend bro , i like to drive my shit  :cheesy:
> *


thats whats up! :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 6 2009, 01:47 AM~15886027
> *its not a hopper , i wanna show it for at least another year first :cheesy: but it does good 3 licks 45 thats the most ive hit it so far.
> *


pics or it didn't happen :biggrin: 
but for real, i'd like to see that! nothin like a clean show car gettin up!


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 4 2009, 02:57 AM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this caddy?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 6 2009, 06:48 PM~15891236
> *what year is this caddy?
> *


82 FLEETWOOD


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jul 3 2009, 11:57 PM~14377908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 6 2009, 01:47 AM~15886027
> *its not a hopper , i wanna show it for at least another year first :cheesy: but it does good 3 licks 45 thats the most ive hit it so far.
> *



TAKE IT EASY ON HER HOMIE AFTER THIS SUMMER WE'LL BANG ON HER... SHE'LL BE ON THE BUMPER ALL DAY WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## nick-low64 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 27 2009, 05:31 AM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks sick homie !!!!

Awsome!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

still no pics of it laid out?


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## mrgate (Sep 28, 2009)

nice 3-wheel mayne. does it check the bumper?


----------



## chuckyducky (Sep 10, 2005)

thats a nice ride bro


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 4 2010, 10:07 PM~16516496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

on a sunny day you've got yourself a ready made picnic area. :cheesy:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 4 2010, 09:07 PM~16516496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 5 2009, 01:02 PM~15880906
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$ (Nov 12, 2008)

MAD PROPS PAULIE ......ALL I CAN SAY IS FUCKIN SSSIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKK


----------



## herrakani (Nov 19, 2003)

That's just fucking crazy!

Ever fell off the passenger side window while 3-wheeling?


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

has the front windsheild every cracked or or broke out on the caddy ? from 3 wheeling ?


----------



## Psych0 (Dec 22, 2007)

car is fuckin sick homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i wanna see the layed out pics


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 7 2010, 04:14 PM~16541469
> *i wanna see the layed out pics
> *


pretty sure there arnt any


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 8 2010, 11:04 AM~16548467
> *pretty sure there arnt any
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Feb 7 2010, 04:14 PM~16541469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DONT BE HATIN :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2010, 11:07 AM~16548485
> *:uh: DONT BE HATIN :biggrin:
> *


Does the car lay out? :dunno: It doesn't make it any less of a car to me if it doesn't but I am curious!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2010, 10:09 AM~16548497
> *Does the car lay out?  :dunno: It doesn't make it any less of a car to me if it doesn't but I am curious!!!  :biggrin:
> *


NO


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2010, 11:11 AM~16548505
> *NO
> *


  Itz a nice car regardless... :biggrin: So people stop hating!!! I wanna see it hop to be honest!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2010, 10:12 AM~16548514
> * Itz a nice car regardless...  :biggrin: So people stop hating!!! I wanna see it hop to be honest!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Dec 5 2009, 02:04 PM~15880918
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Feb 8 2010, 11:12 AM~16548514
> * Itz a nice car regardless...  :biggrin: So people stop hating!!! I wanna see it hop to be honest!!!  :biggrin:
> *


so what if it doesnt hop either?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 8 2010, 12:16 PM~16549005
> *so what if it doesnt hop either?
> *


Then I guess itz just a nice show car... :dunno: It looks like they somewhat drive it, can't hate on that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AINT NUTTIN TC (Sep 2, 2009)

NICE RIDE SICK LOCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 8 2010, 11:04 AM~16548467
> *pretty sure there arnt any
> *


IM PRETTY SURE THERE AREN'T ANY PICTURES OF YOUR RIDE ON HERE PERIOD :biggrin:

IF SO SHUT ME UP THEN


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

lookig GOOD bro ...............


----------



## L0W C (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 27 2009, 04:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAYUM


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

THATS ON NICE LAC,


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Dec 5 2009, 02:15 PM~15881010
> *that thing is sick,,, looks like a damn transformer when u dropped it on 3 in the street stop light....lol. i thought it was gonna change into somethin else :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ALL I CAN SAY IS AWESOME!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Feb 8 2010, 10:07 AM~16548485
> *:uh: DONT BE HATIN :biggrin:
> *


not hatin just askin :biggrin: the car is sick just wondered if it layed or not


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Feb 7 2010, 08:12 AM~16538267
> *has  the front windsheild  every cracked or or broke out on the caddy ? from 3 wheeling ?
> *


NA FULL RAPPED FRAME NOTHING HAS MOVED ON THE CAR AT ALL


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 14 2010, 11:05 PM~16614209
> *not hatin just askin  :biggrin: the car is sick just wondered if it layed or not
> *


HOWS IT GONNA LAY WITH A FULL STACKS IN THE BACK , IM MORE INTO THE LOCK UP , AND YES IT HOPS IF I MAKE IT HOP  ITS MORE FOR SHOW RIGHT NOW , LET ME GET TIRED OF IT AND YOU WILL SEE IT HOPPING. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L0W C_@Feb 10 2010, 01:15 AM~16569381
> *DAAAAYUM
> *


NEEDS 2 LANES TO THREE WHEEL STRAIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

I DONT NEED TO HOP IT ,ALL I GOTTA DO IS LOCK UP ,AND MAYBE THREE WHEEL IT AND ALL THE PEOPLE WATCHING YOU HOP WILL WALK AWAY TO SEE WHAT IM DOING


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 8 2010, 05:56 PM~16551808
> *IM PRETTY SURE THERE AREN'T ANY PICTURES OF YOUR RIDE ON HERE PERIOD  :biggrin:
> 
> IF SO SHUT ME UP THEN
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 14 2010, 10:12 PM~16614295
> *NEEDS 2 LANES TO THREE WHEEL STRAIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


Thats a nice car homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

love the paint scheme on this car!


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS MY HOMIE


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Feb 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16644716
> *THIS MY HOMIE
> *


He's alright :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 14 2010, 11:15 PM~16614330
> *...AND ALL THE PEOPLE WATCHING YOU HOP WILL WALK AWAY TO SEE WHAT IM DOING
> *


Thats not always a good thing though


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTPLUMBER_@Feb 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16644716
> *THIS MY HOMIE
> *


  WHATS UP PIMP.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 17 2010, 09:24 PM~16645379
> *He's alright  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  WHATS GOOD BRO , SEE YOU IN THA AZILLIA


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD PAUL :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 07:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the flic homie :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 22 2010, 03:15 AM~16686148
> *thats the flic homie  :biggrin:
> *


thanks pimp


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

9 pages.... still no layed out pic....


i guess it lays at 60'' :wow:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 25 2010, 02:13 AM~16719676
> *9 pages.... still no layed out pic....
> i guess it lays at 60'' :wow:
> *


9 PAGES AND YOU STILL LOOKING , SCROLL BACK AND READ THE ANSWER IS THERE  , WHO CARES IF IT LAYS OR NOT , WHY IS IT SUCH A BIG THING TO YOU?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

CHEW ON SUM OF THAT


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think foos wanna see it layed cuz It is a LOWrider car...wanna see it ride LOW... Regardless its a baddass caddy with a lot of work and money put in it.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 909sleepy909_@Feb 25 2010, 11:24 PM~16729204
> *I think foos wanna see it layed cuz It is a LOWrider car...wanna see it ride LOW... Regardless its a baddass caddy with a lot of work and money put in it.
> *


MOST PEOPLE I KNOW WANNA SEE THAT BITCH ON THREE , NEVER HAD ANYONE AT A SHOW ASK ME TO LAY IT DOWN.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 25 2010, 08:32 PM~16728309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 25 2010, 10:32 PM~16728309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

SET UP PICS?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Nice ! it gets so twisted up on three* it goes beyond crabbing, your in Hammertime territory ! LOL 












*Yes i know its unavoidable !


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17253608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Feb 25 2010, 04:13 AM~16719676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn how low it'll go, leave that shit to Ludacris and Flo Rida! We wanna see that mofo on the bumper :biggrin: 
Thats a sick a** three wheel, :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## m_rod10 (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 21 2010, 08:31 AM~17257657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Apr 21 2010, 04:34 AM~17256436
> *Damn how low it'll go, leave that shit to Ludacris and Flo Rida!  We wanna see that mofo on the bumper :biggrin:
> Thats a sick a** three wheel,  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

This Caddy is so damn crazy!!! Lookin' good GOODTIMER!!


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jul 9 2009, 05:53 PM~14427837
> *How'd the cop in the background like that :biggrin:
> *



No dout thats sweeet ACAB...


----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 10:31 PM~15476095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT SHIT LOOK SCARY :wow:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 29 2010, 04:28 AM~17338451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO FUCKING SWEET


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

thinking of selling it or trading it , any offers?


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 30 2010, 12:19 AM~17348564
> *thinking of selling it or trading it , any offers?
> *


$1000


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ (Feb 21, 2006)

nice car.... love the lock up... good work StreetFame, Thats how to please customers.


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Caddy4DatAZZ_@Apr 30 2010, 03:27 PM~17353168
> *nice car.... love the lock up...  good work StreetFame, Thats how to please customers.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Apr 29 2010, 02:28 AM~17338451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 4 2010, 04:43 PM~17390260
> *
> 
> 
> ...



4life


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

i remember seeing this at the supershow last year...pics don't do it justice...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 30 2010, 02:24 PM~17352724
> *$1000
> *


SOLD PLUS 19.000 FOR SHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Can someone post some videos of this thing in action


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 4 2010, 05:43 PM~17390260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fuck!! how did i miss your mouldings being shaved like that!! it looks badass. were they like that in vegas????


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 4 2010, 04:43 PM~17390260
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 26 2009, 08:35 PM~15476178
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 28 2010, 10:01 PM~17637308
> *holy fuck!! how did i miss your mouldings being shaved like that!! it looks badass. were they like that in vegas????
> *


i jus done that homie there wrapped with the same material as the top..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 28 2010, 02:19 PM~17634134
> *Can someone post some videos of this thing in action
> *


scroll back a few pages


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@May 29 2010, 11:16 PM~17644797
> *i jus done that homie there wrapped with the same material as the top..
> *


i love it.


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 20 2010, 10:18 PM~17253608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Mother of Pearls :wow: :0 :wow: :worship: hno: :run:


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pump_caddy_@May 30 2010, 09:19 AM~17646523
> *Sweet Mother of Pearls  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :worship:  hno:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@May 30 2010, 09:11 AM~17646306
> *i love it.
> *


THANK YOU BRO.


----------



## RIDDLA (Apr 7, 2003)

One Of the best lacs ive seen


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLA_@Jun 1 2010, 12:59 AM~17661317
> *One Of the best lacs ive seen
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice cadi homie.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Feb 25 2010, 09:32 PM~16728309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  it lays lower then i thought. i was thinkin it would sit alil above stock. but it lays nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## arpianna11 (May 18, 2010)

Does it shake or anything or sway more than a lol normally does with the uppers done like that? Or because it's a solid piece welded to the rear end or what not it's normal?
_____________________________________
Hotel Italy
Apartments Italy


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

thats a nice caddy homie,.,.


my daily on the left,.,.

has a nice lock up like urs,.

24" teles in rear 2 pumps 6 batteiris

mashin allday,..,,..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jun 25 2010, 04:01 PM~17887504
> *thats a nice caddy homie,.,.
> my daily on the left,.,.
> 
> ...


looks good homie any vids.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 26 2010, 04:53 AM~17891365
> *looks good homie any vids.
> *



WUZ UP PAUL


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Jun 26 2010, 01:53 AM~17891365
> *looks good homie any vids.
> *


dont got videos,.,.

only got a lil bit of pics,.,.


----------



## back2dsouth (Nov 26, 2009)

Sooooooo easy to fall on love wit This Lac. But y does it look like there's No slip-yolk on it? ?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by back2dsouth_@Jul 23 2010, 09:21 PM~18126748
> *Sooooooo easy to fall on love wit This Lac.  But y does it look like there's No slip-yolk on it? ?
> *


ITS THERE


----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

see you this week homie .


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Apr 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17253608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a trip homes my rear end is similar 2 urs on my G.body ant my tariling arms are in the same spot urs are in i did a boxed off frame 
u cadi looking nice


----------

